# Cramping in my calf



## Silvercall (Sep 21, 2011)

So I've been trying to ride at least twice a week and I've only really started riding my road bike since the beginning of March. The last couple rides have been my longest. My last ride was approx 35km (21miles) and the ride before that was about 27km (16miles). Its a mix of flats and a small hill or two (cat 5 according to iMapMyRide). 

During the last two rides I've experienced cramping in either of my calves (pardon my spelling if it is the wrong calf).... I get the cramping near the end of my ride and usually when I am slowing down or stopped at a light or stop sign. The first time it happened I was cycling in my neighborhood at a slower pace and all of a sudden my right calf cramped up. It freaked me out as I did not expect it and since I am still getting used to being clipped in, I know that I would probably fall if i stopped and couldn't get my foot out. Luckily I was able to keep my bike moving and work out the cramp. The last ride I was heading home after what I felt was a great ride and had to stop at a stop light. Luckily I usually unclip before reaching the light. As I pull up the cramp hits my left calf and I have to sit there massaging it out for one cycle of the stop light. Felt kind of like a dork rubbing my leg as cars went by but I didn't want to chance riding with my leg all seized up. 

My question is if the cramping I am getting normal for someone new to road biking or is it a product of something I can change like my seating position or pedal technique? Do I just need to stretch more before my ride? I am really hoping that as I ride more my legs will get stronger and not cramp. As it is, sometimes I don't want to push too hard fearing that I'll get a cramp or worse, tear something.

Any advice or help is appreciated. 

- Jay


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Yes it's normal, yes you can probably do something about it.

I tend to get muscle cramps due to tension, inadequate hydration, or not enough electrolytes. So have a banana before you go, make sure you're drinking enough water, and make sure you're not doing something weird with your pedaling technique.

If your saddle is too high and you have to point your foot to get to the bottom of the stroke, that may be your problem. If you're ankling on purpose, stop doing that.

If you're riding at redline, sometimes it's harder to avoid. But it doesn't sound like that's what's happening.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Out of curiosity, where are your cleats positioned on your shoes?
Forward, middle or back?
If they are positioned all the way forward, possibly try moving them back a bit.


----------



## Silvercall (Sep 21, 2011)

Since a picture is worth a thousand words:

Untitled 

I'm hoping that it is just a hydration and strength thing. Right now I am just drinking water but maybe I'll try mixing in some Gatorade or something.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Some info you may find useful:
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS

Specifically, the *muscle pain during exercise* and *muscle cramps (cramping)* sections.


----------



## Silvercall (Sep 21, 2011)

PJ352, thanks for the reading material. I'm oping that a mix of keeping myself hydrated and my body getting used to the longer rides will help alleviate the cramping over time. I asked the guy who did my bike fitting if it was maybe my bike positioning but he said it was more likely my body just getting used to cycling.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Silvercall said:


> PJ352, thanks for the reading material. I'm oping that a mix of keeping myself hydrated and my body getting used to the longer rides will help alleviate the cramping over time. I asked the guy who did my bike fitting if it was maybe my bike positioning but *he said it was more likely my body just getting used to cycling.*


I think yours is a fine plan, but re: the bold statement, IME in most instances there's more to it than just acclimation to road riding. 

It's a fact that we lose electrolytes when exercising, so it's important to replenish both during and after exercising. Besides cramping, there are other potential effects of not doing so, such as experiencing an Arrhythmia (irregular heart rate). 

To give you a better idea of what electrolytes consist of, here's a definition:
_any of certain inorganic compounds, mainly sodium, potassium, magnesium, calcium, chloride, and bicarbonate, that dissociate in biological fluids into ions capable of conducting electrical currents and constituting a major force in controlling fluid balance within the body. _

Source:
Electrolytes | Define Electrolytes at Dictionary.com


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 on what AndrwSwitch already stated. Check your leg angle as it goes down to its bottom stroke. If it's hyperextended then avoid that setup. Not to discount your mileage effort but 16 and 21-mile rides are relatively not that long, and depending on your riding experience, you shouldn't feel badly beaten up after those kinds of rides, and that includes cramping. Address what's causing your cramps promptly so you'll be more satisfied with your riding. Hope you'll feel great soon.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

+2 AndrwSwitch.
Checking bike fit never hurts.
For me, its all about hydration anf fuel. I tend to cramp my left calf, once in a while. I noticed that it was more likely if I was on a ride I didn't bring enough water, or I didn't through some food down after an hour. For me, my body starts running lean around an hour, and I need to get some food in there, or I get a cramp. 
Basics, food, and water, deserve a look. It's easy enough to experiment with.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Yes, it is probably just acclimating your legs to cycling. Hydration is also a major possibility. I started cycling again in June (from a cough...cough "few" years off - well, ok more like 30 years). I had a couple of times where I cramped up, more than just my calves.

How was your fitness before riding? What activities did you do before starting cycling?

BTW +3 for PJs recommendation to increase your cadence.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Careful with hydration*

Hope I don’t get attacked too much here but I gotta speak up. First, since you had a professional fitting done, then I am comfortable discounting that as the problem, especially if you consulted with your fitter afterwards and he checked it out and said it’s likely not due to your position. After all, he’s the pro.

Second, and here’s the kicker, hydration can actually add to cramping. Oh yes it can folks. I am not suggesting that you not hydrate. I had cramping too and some of the popular advice was to hydrate. So I did. I later learned that lots of hydration, while good, also robs you of sodium because it washed it (and other minerals out of your system). Sodium helps to prevent cramps. I still hydrated well (did not lessen water intake) but was conscious of what that could do so I took in more potassium and other necessary minerals to replace what was leaving my system. I also increased my electrolyte intake (especially while on a ride),which I personally think helped me the most. I’ve heard guys say that drinking the juice from a pickle or olive jar helps them to not cramp up and they aren’t sure why…it’s the sodium. 

Stretching pre ride? Be careful with that – you don’t want to stretch while your muscles are cold. Maybe after a good warm up, or better yet, mid ride you can hop off and do some light stretching. Stretching afterwards however helps me with recovery, flexibility, and it feels good in the shower.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

BostonG said:


> Second, and here’s the kicker, hydration can actually add to cramping. Oh yes it can folks. I am not suggesting that you not hydrate. I had cramping too and some of the popular advice was to hydrate. So I did. I later learned that lots of hydration, while good, also robs you of sodium because it washed it (and other minerals out of your system). Sodium helps to prevent cramps. I still hydrated well (did not lessen water intake) but was conscious of what that could do so I took in more potassium and other necessary minerals to replace what was leaving my system. I also increased my electrolyte intake (especially while on a ride),which I personally think helped me the most. I’ve heard guys say that drinking the juice from a pickle or olive jar helps them to not cramp up and they aren’t sure why…it’s the sodium.


Since I led out with hydration back in post #2, let me be the first not to attack you. This is a good point.

I recently started putting half-strength gatorade in one of my water bottles. Actually more to keep some calories coming in, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt to replenish my electrolytes while I'm at it.


----------



## njsavage (Apr 11, 2012)

Quinine!! Glass or two of indian tonic water before bed and in a morning holds mine at bay. My chiropractor gave me this old wives tail tip but seems to work

Ps this doesn't mean it's a green light for gin and tonics!!


----------



## gooch1010 (Aug 17, 2012)

Silvercall,
I too started having cramps on my right calf only, but seems it started as I was increasing my Cadence. I stated using Hammer Nutrition Mix for the electrolytes. Curious though, during this time I was also getting cramps at night while I slept. same leg. Sure does make it fun trying to unclip with a cramp doesn't it ? LOL


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

Not to get too OT, but do compression socks do anything to alleviate cramping? Have some marathon buddies that swear by them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gooch1010 said:


> Silvercall,
> *I too started having cramps on my right calf only, but seems it started as I was increasing my Cadence.* I stated using Hammer Nutrition Mix for the electrolytes. Curious though, during this time I was also getting cramps at night while I slept. same leg. Sure does make it fun trying to unclip with a cramp doesn't it ? LOL


If you're attributing your cramping to increasing cadence, I think that would be a mistake. More likely it's a combination of overuse, hydration and electrolyte deficiencies. 

All covered here, plus some:
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If 35 km is your long ride then skip the calories, it is not a contributing factor.

If you think it is electrolytes then use a NUUN tablet in one water bottle, at least they are zero calorie.


----------

